# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Χειμώνας και καρδερίνα.

## faldainos

Εχω δυο καρδερινες στο μπαλκονι και θελω να ρωτησω αντεχουν στα κρυα ? Στα μεγαλα κρυα τις βαζω μεσα γιατι φοβαμαι απλα θελω να μαθω αν ειναι ανεκτικα πουλια σε χαμλες θερμοκρασιες .Ουτε ρευματα ευτυχως εχει το σημειο που τις εχω.

----------


## sarpijk

Ποτε δεν εβαλα καρδερινες μεσα. Μενω Θεσσαλονικη. Οταν πεφτει η θερμοκρασια κατω απο 7-8 βααθμους  βαζω ενα κομματι ναυλον γυρω απο το κλουβι και αφηνω ανοιχτη μονο την μπροστινη πλευρα.

----------


## lagreco69

Γιωργο θα πρεπει το συντομοτερο! να μας παρουσιασεις φωτογραφια απο τις καρδερινες σου, που να φαινονται καθαρα τα δαχτυλιδια τους, Κανόνες Χρήσης Ενότητας των Ιθαγενών. 
*
Για την ζήτηση πληροφοριών φροντίδας κάθε ιδιοκτήτης ιθαγενούς οφείλει στο πρώτο ποστ να δημοσιεύει φωτογραφία στην οποία θα φαίνεται καθαρά το δαχτυλίδι του πουλιού.*

----------


## faldainos

Δαχτυλιδι δεν εχω βαλει και θα ηθελα να βαλω. Πρεπει να παω σε καποιον που ξερει προφανως για να μην τραυματισω τα πουλια.

----------


## faldainos

Και φωτο σε λιγο θα ανεβασω. Ειναι οι πρωτες μου καρδερινες κ εχω πολλες αποριες.

----------


## lagreco69

Γιωργο μιλαω για δαχτυλιδι κλειστου τυπου! που μπαινει οταν ο νεοσσος ειναι εκτροφης και ολιγων ημερων.

----------


## PAIANAS

> Δαχτυλιδι δεν εχω βαλει και θα ηθελα να βαλω. Πρεπει να παω σε καποιον που ξερει προφανως για να μην τραυματισω τα πουλια.


Tώρα μάλιστα ..

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ οπως θα καταλαβεις αν διαβασεις του κανονες του φορουμ των ιθαγενων ,αλλα και θεματα απο την παρακατω  ενοτητα που σε παραπεμπω ,το φορουμ αποδεχεται την εκτροφη ιθαγενων πουλιων ,μονο αν δεν εχουν γεννηθει στη φυση ,αλλα σε κλουβι .Μια αποδειξη (οχι απολυτη ) για το συγκεκριμενο αιτημα ,ειναι η υπαρξη δαχτυλιδιου κλειστου τυπου που μπαινει μονο στις πρωτες μερες ζωης του πουλιου  .Εσυ δεν εχεις δαχτυλιδι στα πουλακια σου  ,και καθε παραπερα πληροφορια ,περαν αυτης που σου εδωσε ο Στεφανος για αυτο που ζητας (και ισχυει ) δεν μπορουμε να σου δωσουμε ,αλλα εχεις καθε δικαιωμα να διαβασεις και να γραψεις σε αλλα θεματα που εχουν ηδη ανοιχτει .επισης εχεις καθε δικαιωμα και μην καθυστερησεις στιγμη ,να ρωτησεις για κατι που αφορα την υγεια των πουλιων (αν κατι υποψιαζεσαι οτι δεν παει καλα ) .εκει για μας προεχει η ζωη των πουλιων ,ασχετα αν ολα πανε καλα μετα και εφοσον γνωριζεις οτι τα πουλια εχουν γεννηθει στη φυση ,πολυ θα θελαμε να επιστρεψουν εκει .θα καταλαβεις διαβαζοντας αρκετα θεματα για την υγεια των πουλιων αλλα και την πιο κατω ενοτητας ,οτι πουλια γεννημενα στη φυση ειναι πιο ευαλωτα σε καποιες ασθενειες ,απο οτι πουλια γεννημενα σε αιχμαλωσια ,και η επιστροφη τους σε αυτη ,θα τα βοηθησει να μην τα ξαναντιμετωπισουν .ισως μαλιστα αν τελικα τα πουλια ειναι πιασμενα απο αλλους και αγορασμενα απο σενα ,οπως παμπολλα πουλακια ,σε χιλιαδες ελληνικα σπιτια (καλως ή ΚΑΚΩΣ ) ,να πεισθεις να μιμηθεις τα παιδια του επομενου λινκ ,που τα επεστρεψαν στο σπιτι τους 

*Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας;*




*Απελευθερώσεις ιθαγενών. Η επιστροφή στο πραγματικό τους σπίτι!
*
μονο στο παρον ποστ θα ηθελα να ανεβασεις φωτο των πουλιων σου ,αν γινεται τραβηγμενη απο κοντα .εχω λογους που ισως βοηθησουν να αλλαξει οτι ηδη προανεφερα

----------


## faldainos

Επειδη ειμαι πολυ καινουριος κ δεν προλαβα να διαβασω ολα τα ποστ η καποια βασικα γι αυτο η λαθος τοποθετηση. Οι δυο καρδερινες ηρθαν στα χερια μου μεσω καποιου αλλου ..εκτροφεα .Επειδη ειναι ομορφα  πουλια και δεν ξερω πολλα απο αυτο το ειδος.Βεβαια το να τα εχεις σε αιχμαλωσια ειναι κακο αλλα θα μπορεσουν να ζησουν εξω ...(Επειδη δεν γεννηθηκαν ουτε μεγαλωσαν στο φυσικο τους περιβαλλον) Απο την αλλη ομως...με βαζετε σε σκεψεις...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Γιωργο, οι παραπανω χρηστες του φορουμ νομισαν πως η χωρις δαχτυλιδι καρδερινα ηταν πιασμενη απο τη φυση.. αλλα αφου εσυ ξερεις πως ειναι εκτροφης, εσυ ξερεις.. αλλα εισαι σιγουρος? ο φιλος σου, σου ειναι εμπιστος?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

και σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ελευθερωνεις καρδερινες, και γενικα αγρια πουλια εκτροφης διοτι δεν θα ξερουν πως να ζησουν αφου γεννηθηκαν στην αιχμαλωσια!

----------


## Gardelius

> και σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ελευθερωνεις καρδερινες, και γενικα αγρια πουλια εκτροφης διοτι δεν θα ξερουν πως να ζησουν αφου γεννηθηκαν στην αιχμαλωσια!


Νικο, συμφωνω...αλλα μην ξεχναμε....και την <φυση> τους!!!! Οσο  και να ειναι ¨εκτροφης¨το ενστικτο της <ε λ ε υ θ ε ρ ι α ς > ειναι μεσα τους! Θελω να πω με την ευκαιρια στο φιλο οτι και εγω, μεσα απο το κλαμπ απελευθερωσα την καρδερινα που ειχα.Ηταν <πιασμενη> και δεν αντεχα στην ιδεα οτι κανω κατι τοσο λαθος!! Ριξε μια ματια Απελευθέρωση της καρδερίνας μου!!!

----------


## jk21

πολυ θα ηθελα να φτασουμε σε αριθμο καρδερινων εκτροφης (πραγματικα εκτροφης ) που να γινονται και απελευθερωσεις απο αυτες (ειναι δυνατον ,αναλογα με τις συνθηκες που μεγαλωσαν και υπο προγραμμα σταδιακης προετοιμασιας )  αλλα το φορουμ στηριζει την απελευθερωση καρδερινων και γενικα πουλιων γεννημενων στη φυση .δεν μπορω να ξερω αν τα πουλακια ειναι πραγματι εκτροφης ,αλλα μια φωτο απο αυτα κοντινη ισως βοηθουσε να καταλαβουμε καποια πραγματα ,ειτε εγω ειτε πιο εμπειροι στις καρδερινες ,που να μας δινουν στιγμα οτι ειναι πουλια γεννημενα σε κλουβι πχ ενα απο αυτα ειναι να ανηκουν σε υποειδος που δεν υπαρχει στην ελληνικη φυση .απο κει και περα ,αν τα πουλακια ειναι πραγματι αγρια (ενα βιντεο επισης θα βοηθουσε ) ευχομαι παντα να εχουν την υγεια τους ,ωστε να μην χρειαστει να συζητησουμε συγκεκριμενα για αυτα .το τι θα κανεις με το μελλον τους ,θα ειναι δικο σου θεμα ,αλλα το φορουμ θα σου παρεχει καθε πληροφορια για την (με σωστο τροπο ) απελευθερωση τους ! αν διαλεξεις να τις κρατησεις για να προχωρησεις σε εκτροφη ,εχεις ολη την δυνατοτητα να διαβασεις πληροφοριες που ηδη υπαρχουν ,αλλα οπως καταλαβαινεις δεν θα μπορουμε να την προβαλουμε .ειναι θεση μας η προωθηση και προβολη της εκτροφης πουλιων πραγματικα εκτροφης 


οπως και να εχει Γιωργο και παλι καλως ηρθες και να ξερεις οτι με εχεις πεισει για το καλοπροαιρετο των προθεσεων σου ! ακομα και αγρια να ειναι τα πουλια ,εισαι ενας απο τους χιλιαδες ελληνες που εχουν αγορασει αγριοπουλια και εν δυναμει ενας μελλοντικος μαχητης για να υπαρξει η σωστη ενημερωση ,αυτο να σταματησει και ακομα περισσοτερο να σταματησει η αρπαγη αυτου του πουλιου απο τη φυση ! ειμαι σιγουρος για αυτο

----------


## faldainos

Καλημερα κ παλι . Οι καρδερινες ειναι 100% γεννημενες σε αιχμαλωσια απο γνωστο εκτροφεα κ φιλο. Ηρθαν σε μενα γιατι μου αρεσουν γενικως τα πουλια αλλα ποτε δεν ετυχε να εχω τετοιο ειδος κ γι'αυτο εχω καποιες αποριες. Οπως κ ενδιαφερομαι κ για αγορα ενος ζευγαριου gouldian να μεγαλωσουμε την παρεα μας.Ακομα οι καρδερινες δεν μας εχουν μαθει κ κανουν σαν παλαβες .Θα ανεβασω φωτογραφια συντομα γιατι μου τις εδωσαν σαν ζευγαρι αλλα εχω την εντυπωση μεσω ψαξιματος στο δυαδυκτιο οτι μαλλον ειναι αρσενικα κ τα δυο.

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα Γιώργο και καλώς όρισες στο φόρουμ. 
Το ότι κάνουν σαν "παλαβές" όταν πλησιάζεις, υποθέτω οτι δεν ενισχύει τόσο την άποψη του εκτροφέα οτι γεννήθηκαν σε κλουβί. Εαν μπορείς και θέλεις πραγματικά να τα βοηθήσεις εαν όντως έχουν αιχμαλωτισθεί, τότε ίσως να μπορούσαν να σε βοηθούσαν αρκετά παιδιά, έαν είναι όντως εκτροφής.

----------


## jk21

θα βοηθουσαν και φωτο και βιντεακι  στο οποιο θα εισαι σε αποσταση τουλαχιστον 3 μετρων και καλα ειναι να μην σε βλεπουνε

----------


## faldainos

Οκ με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα ανεβασω βιντεο κ φωτογραφιες.Η αληθεια ειναι οτι κ μενα μου κανει εντυπωση αυτη τρελλα που τις πιανει οταν πλησιαζω το κλουβι και με ηρεμες κινησεις .Μηπως ειναι μικρουλες ακομα κ φοβουνται αρκετα ?

----------


## οδυσσέας

όλα τα μικρά χτυπιούνται στο κλουβί είτε είναι εκτροφής είτε όχι. 
βαλτες σε κλουβί όπως οι 90αρες ζευγαρώστρες (ακόμα καλύτερα μεγαλύτερο) και δωστους χρόνο μέχρι να σε συνηθίσουν. 
αν μέχρι τον Μάρτη δεν ηρεμήσουν ελευθέρωσε τες.

----------


## jk21

για αυτο του ειπα να κρατησει αποσταση .γιατι και οι εκτροφης θελουν χρονο να συνηθισουν μια νεα παρουσια .ακομα και σε 3 και σε 5 γεννιες ,τα ενστικτα της αυτοπροστασιας δεν εξαλειφονται ετσι για πλακα !

----------


## faldainos

Γενικως κραταω αποσταση γιατι δεν θελω ουτε να φοβουνται ουτε να αγχωνονται .Η μια δειχνει παντως καποια σημαδια σαν να με μαθαινει αλλα πιστευω εχουμε λιγο δρομο ακομα.Παντως ειναι ενεργητικες κ παιχνιδιαρες αλλα δεν κελαηδανε ακομα μονο αυτο το συντομο τιτιβισμα κανουν.

----------


## οδυσσέας

Γιώργο αυτό που πρέπει να κανείς όσο ποιο γρήγορα μπορείς είναι, να βγάλεις φωτογραφίες τις κοτσιλιες σε λευκό χαρτί και τις κοιλιές τους (να φαίνεται το δέρμα) και να τις στείλεις με π.μ. στον jk. για να προλάβουμε τα χειρότερα. μετά θα δούμε όλα τα άλλα.

----------

